# Films



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I recently saw Sexy Beast.

Ben Kingsley gave an astonishing performance. It without doubt was the most foul mouthed and violent bit of acting I have seen for some time. The fact that it was Ben Kingsley of all people made it even more eye brow raising and at times I thought my ears must be deceiving me. Truly astonishing


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Griff said:


> I recently saw Sexy Beast.
> 
> Ben Kingsley gave an astonishing performance. It without doubt was the most foul mouthed and violent bit of acting I have seen for some time. The fact that it was Ben Kingsley of all people made it even more eye brow raising and at times I thought my ears must be deceiving me. Truly astonishing


Agreed - it's a bit of a far cry from Gandhi isn't it? Apart from the superb acting (Ray Winstone etc) the film has real menace one minute (like when Kingsley is trying to get Winstone to do the job and when he charges unannounced into their bedroom) and then an almost comedic undertone (like when Kingsley arrives and they're all sat round making small talk or when everyone slowly disappears off to the kitchen to get away from him). Its also got some sureal moments with a strange Donny Darko sort of monster. It certainly isn't a role that Kingsley is likely to get type cast in.

Probably the best Britsih ganster film of recent times, me thinks!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Not seen Sexy Beast myself but over Christmas we watched one of the most disturbing films we've seen in a long time, Bad Santa with Billy Bob Thornton... OMG we've never watched anything so morally wrong, it's supposed to be a black comedy of sorts and it IS funny generally but there's just something about Billy Bob and how he plays the role of a drunk Santa and swears full on into little kids faces... we were disturbed!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/

Anyhow, one to watch the once even for the shock value!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I think 'Sexy Beast' is an excellent film and Ben Kingsley's performance is a joy to behold









If you like Ben you should also see the superb 'House of Sand and Fog'


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Another astonishing performance was by Michael Gambon in The Cook the Thief His Wife and Her Lover

When he goes looking for her in the ladies toilets I was absolutely pissing myself laughing


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Best British gangster film of recent times was Layer Cake - superb film & quite funny too. Daniel Craig was great in it, as was Michael Gambon (again).

I must admit that I enjoyed Sexy Beast - the bit with the boulder at the beginning was excellent


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Best British gangster film of recent times was Layer Cake - superb film & quite funny too. Daniel Craig was great in it, as was Michael Gambon (again).
> 
> I must admit that I enjoyed Sexy Beast - *the bit with the boulder at the beginning was excellent*


He was probably dead worried that his watch had no crown guards when that boulder bore down on him


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Was he wearing a watch


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Excellent film Sexy beast. Kingsley makes you feel really uncomfortable and not expected from him as an actor. If it had been Gary Oldman(as in Leon) or Robert Carlyle (Begbie in Trainspotting) you would be more inclined to be ready for the mental and physical intimidation.

Scary stuff.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've not yet managed to see _Sexy Beast_ and have only caught a few minutes of _Layer Cake_ (which I thought looked quite good). I'll have to elevate them a few places on my "to watch list"! I haven't even seen _The Godfather_ yet!









You might also like to check out _Gangster No.1_ (not an especially great film but worth watching if you're into the British gangster genre) with Malcolm McDowell, David Thewlis, a rather scary Paul Bettany and Saffron Burrows. Also worth catching is Nick Love's _The Business_ which is almost exactly the same film as his splendid _Football Factory_ (about football hooligans) but reset in Spain with some ex-pat armed robbers topping up their coffers by getting involved in a spot of Cannabis and Cocaine smuggling, the latter of which offends the local mayor with disastrous consequences.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> I recently saw Sexy Beast.
> 
> Ben Kingsley gave an astonishing performance. It without doubt was the most foul mouthed and violent bit of acting I have seen for some time. The fact that it was Ben Kingsley of all people made it even more eye brow raising and at times I thought my ears must be deceiving me. Truly astonishing


I agree Griff, it was a superb and very scary performance .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sexy beast is a fantastic film









I recently saw 'Nil by mouth' for the first time properly the other day, that was good too....

But this evening I watched 'The Ipcress File' with Michael Cain, I must have seen it as a kid but now im all growed up







I thought he camera work and 'moodiness' was outstanding, really clever angles and light/dark use....


----------

